# Quality of SSR wheels?



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey All,

I was looking at BBS RGRs, now I know the quality of those wheels is high. I'm sure the SSRs are not as good but there is a good $$ savings and the SSRs below are fairly light. What is everyone's opinon on SSR wheels for an E39, specifically the wheels below?

THANKS!


----------



## [email protected]_RT (May 25, 2006)

The Comp H is definitely the better looking one of those two wheels.
I'm still not sure about that particular wheel on an E39 though.

Maybe we could get some photoshop help from someone???  

As for the quality...SSR has always been a pretty reputable company. The strength is pretty good for how light they are. The price is also very attractive. I'm pretty sure that anything that would bend that wheel, would also more than likely bend the BBS. Replacement cost is better with the SSR. I would definitely consider them a pretty good choice.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope the quality of SSR's is good... I just dropped a ton of cash on a set! :eeps: 

--J.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> I hope the quality of SSR's is good... I just dropped a ton of cash on a set! :eeps:
> 
> --J.


I have never had a problem with mine. I have them on my 330i and they are great. You will find that the car responds a lot better and the braking will improve a lot as well. Maybe even get better MPG with less weight. I would get 18". Do not get 19" wheels..


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

I use 17 inch SSR comps at the track and just picked up a set of used 18 inch SSR Comps for street driving. Do a search on Bimmerforums. There were some e39 fitment Comps for sale there recently.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*S*uper *S*oft *R*ims? :eeps:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Plaz said:


> *S*uper *S*oft *R*ims? :eeps:


Never had a problem with mine. I have done some power slides with mine and donuts and they held up quite well:thumbup:


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Plaz said:


> *S*uper *S*oft *R*ims? :eeps:


I have had a few guys on the Lexus forum refer to them as that. Some owners complain of them bending


----------



## bimmerZ5 (Jan 11, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> I have had a few guys on the Lexus forum refer to them as that. Some owners complain of them bending


One of the issues that adds to misinformation are those that complain about a problem when they got replica wheels that are cheap cast wheels, instead of forged or semi-solid forged (SSF is what SSR uses).

Can you confirm the problem with an authentic SSR wheel?


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

bimmerZ5 said:


> One of the issues that adds to misinformation are those that complain about a problem when they got replica wheels that are cheap cast wheels, instead of forged or semi-solid forged (SSF is what SSR uses).
> 
> Can you confirm the problem with an authentic SSR wheel?


Yes I can since I have sold iFORGED, WORK and HRE wheels to clients that previously had SSR GT-3's and complained of bending them.


----------



## bimmerZ5 (Jan 11, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Yes I can since I have sold iFORGED, WORK and HRE wheels to clients that previously had SSR GT-3's and complained of bending them.


How did you know they had authentic SSR GT-3? Did you sell them the SSR wheels too?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

bimmerZ5 said:


> One of the issues that adds to misinformation are those that complain about a problem when they got replica wheels that are cheap cast wheels, instead of forged or semi-solid forged (SSF is what SSR uses).
> 
> Can you confirm the problem with an authentic SSR wheel?


Here's one guy who bought his GT3's from TireRack
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90782


----------



## bimmerZ5 (Jan 11, 2005)

elbert said:


> Here's one guy who bought his GT3's from TireRack
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90782


Thanks.. that's what I was looking for. Sounds like Tirerack took care of that guy. That's :thumbup: for Tirerack.

That's interesting that the rim cracked and the center was not bent at all. SSR wheels use their SSF technology only on the centers while the rim is traditional forged alloy (I don't work for SSR, but I do recall reading that somewhere).


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

bimmerZ5 said:


> That's interesting that the rim cracked and the center was not bent at all. SSR wheels use their SSF technology only on the centers while the rim is traditional forged alloy (I don't work for SSR, but I do recall reading that somewhere).


I really don't think having forged outer rim section on a multi-piece wheel is advantageous at all. I'd rather spend an extra $100, and get a real, _serviceable _multi-piece wheel like a 3-piece Forgeline. The outer rim section is spun/cast (center section is forged), but it can be easily replaced. Good luck trying to do that with the GT3 or 2-piece BBS.



bimmerZ5 said:


> Thanks.. that's what I was looking for. Sounds like Tirerack took care of that guy. That's :thumbup: for Tirerack.


Yep, good service.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2006)

*SSRs*

I've put about 45k on a set of SSR Comps, 17x8 on an E36. When I put the second set of tires on (PS2s), after about 20k, it took less than 2 ounces of weight to balance all four, and they were perfectly round. :thumbup: I run fairly low, but really stiff springs, so I don't bottom out, even on the nastiest potholes in LA. At about 30k, I loaned my wheels to a friend to put some R-comps on for a track day, and he kept them on his car for about a month because his BBS were causing rubbing. When I got them back, one was no longer round.  His car was lowered with just springs. Then my roommate borrowed them for another track day, and scraped the lip going off in the dirt. I recently had to replace a flat, and it took .25 and .50 ounces to balance that wheel.

I think the real problem here is I need to stop being so generous.

I've heard some other stories about SSR failures, but mine have been awesome. The light weight is key to being able to run way too stiff and keep a decent ride (that, and a little bit of PS2 sidewall). I've put SSR Comps on at least 4 vehicles.

Did I mention they have great brake clearance? :thumbup:

The only other wheel in the weight class is Volk 1-piece, and it costs a lot more.

I've sold a lot of BBS, and they are always perfect, if they aren't offset-challenged on the vehicle. A little heavier, but bomb-proof. I get a warm fuzzy feeling in my tummy when I see a set of RGRs. It's the feeling of having happy customers.

There's no theoretical reason the outer couldn't be replaced on a BBS, but they aren't confident the average wheel repair shop will be able to maintain the extremely tight tolerances BBS holds in the factory, so they don't support it.

OZ's 3-piece program is field-serviceable. The components are assembled to final spec at US headquarters. This also gives some flexibility in specs when ordering, if you're absolutely convinced you know what you're doing.

My personal preference is always a forged (or SSF) one-piece.

-Dan


----------

